# Korean syllables



## Nyx wild

How can i know in which way to divide a korean syllable,example Say i want to type Yuri will it be욜이 or 요리?


----------



## Kross

I am not sure I got that question right. I think you should type 유리 for Yuri.


----------



## Nyx wild

Generally how can i know how to stack them right?Is there certain rules on it?i hope i am not confusing you more.Thank you


----------



## Kross

Do you mean how to type Korean words on a word-processing program? If this is what you meant, the anser is very simple. The software automatically choose the best spelling for what you type into it. And it's 99.99% correct from my past exprereince. No worry. I hope I am following you this time. Ask again if not.


----------



## Environmentalist

I think Nyx, you are asking about what determines the Korean spelling when it is written in the Roman alphabet.
Since the Korean alphabet is not based on the Roman alphabet, it gives you a little leeway to write a word as it sounds.
We have the rule on Romanization of Korean (한글 영문표기법 in Korean) in our country, so we have our own way of romanizing Korean words.
For instance, we always write 'Yori' for '요리'. I have no idea why we don't write it 'Yoli'. It is just what we've made as rules.


----------



## Jgon

It's more natural to type Yuri as 유리 even though 율이 is still pronounced "yuri", I think it's weird.


----------



## Jgon

Environmentalist said:


> For instance, we always write 'Yori' for '요리'. I have no idea why we don't write it 'Yoli'. It is just what we've made as rules.



I guess it's because it's actually pronounced that way. Same goes with 욜이, I think. But I found a book in the library that romanized oddly. For instance, 사람, was romanized as "salam," 커피 was as "k'ŏp'i," and 자다 as "cada."


----------



## Nyx wild

Kross said:


> Do you mean how to type Korean words on a word-processing program? If this is what you meant, the anser is very simple. The software automatically choose the best spelling for what you type into it. And it's 99.99% correct from my past exprereince. No worry. I hope I am following you this time. Ask again if not.


Pretty close except it is not in a word processing program  When i am writing how can i know how to place them right?Melon for example again,is it mel-on or me-lon.Consider this in hangul 사람 or 살암 for saram.how did you know which is the right one?I learned to read and write Hangul but i still can't write a sentence properly because of this.


----------



## Nyx wild

Environmentalist said:


> I think Nyx, you are asking about what determines the Korean spelling when it is written in the Roman alphabet.
> Since the Korean alphabet is not based on the Roman alphabet, it gives you a little leeway to write a word as it sounds.
> We have the rule on Romanization of Korean (한글 영문표기법 in Korean) in our country, so we have our own way of romanizing Korean words.
> For instance, we always write 'Yori' for '요리'. I have no idea why we don't write it 'Yoli'. It is just what we've made as rules.


I have been little confused about that too,but that is not EXACTLY the case here.I want to know the right way of writing hangul,to be precise,how to place the consonant in a word with two or more syllables whether to place a consonant at the end of first syllable or beggining of next.Sorry if i confused you.


----------



## Environmentalist

Nyx wild said:


> I have been little confused about that too,but that is not EXACTLY the case here.I want to know the right way of writing hangul,to be precise,how to place the consonant in a word with two or more syllables whether to place a consonant at the end of first syllable or beggining of next.Sorry if i confused you.



I'm not 100% sure what you are confused about but I'll go very simple about writing hangul.
If we see a romanized word 'Yori', we say 요리 not 욜이 only because there's no such a Korean word as 욜이.
We don't say 살암 but 사람 only because we don't have the word 살암 in Korean dictionaries.
I'm sorry this is as far as I can go out of my way to make you understand.


----------



## Nyx wild

Environmentalist said:


> I'm not 100% sure what you are confused about but I'll go very simple about writing hangul.
> If we see a romanized word 'Yori', we say 요리 not 욜이 only because there's no such a Korean word as 욜이.
> We don't say 살암 but 사람 only because we don't have the word 살암 in Korean dictionaries.
> I'm sorry this is as far as I can go out of my way to make you understand.


That's right,but they both are pronounced the same right?if i am given both the words and asked to pick the right one,how would i distinguish the right from wrong?Thanks for trying to help,it is okay if it is hard to explain.


----------



## yonh

Let's take an example: seekit
We don't know whether it means "seek it" or "see kit". Both are pronounced the same, and spelled the same if there's no space between words. If you don't speak English, you can not figure it out. But if you do, you can probably read it depending on context since you know English vocabulary. The same goes for Korean.

느리다 [느리다] be slow
늘이다 [느리다] to stretch

They are also pronounced the same. If you don't know those words, you won't be sure which one is correct in context.

As for "Yuri", it's always transliterated as 유리, because a letter 'r' never goes to the final consonant of a syllable in Korean language.


----------

